# New Zealander moving back after 14 years in Australia



## Gilby5 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi all
After 14 years in Oz (Brisbane), I am looking at moving back to NZ, specifically Wellington. Myself and partner (also a Kiwi) have an 8 year old and a 3 year old.
I am a Carpenter, and did my apprenticeship here and have now built a small business up doing frames, fixouts, cladding and final fits.
Both our families are back there so that's the biggest drawcard but we have a lot of ties here.. a couple of houses etc.
Anyone else gone back to NZ after a fair period of time? Especially any carpenters whose circumstances were like mine?
Eager to get any info on how you found the move and then the settling in.
Thanks very much
Mike


----------

